# Eurika! My 'Culatello Cover Cave'.....(Long post)



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2022)

So, as many of you know I started a Culatello a little over a year ago. This was from the Hampshire pig that I bought for $100 so if it all goes wrong I'm not out much. That piece was wrapped with collagen sheet initially, lost 20%, then I removed the sheet and covered with sugna. It has now lost 29%. Still got a ways to go before it is finished. When I removed the sheet, I noticed that the exposed meat area with no fat covering was boarderline case hardened. I made a mental note, covered with sugna and hung it in the chamber. Airflow may have been an issue for a few months as I dialed in my new chamber. We'll see how it turns out when it is finished. I am chalking that one up to R&D so either way, it was a success for the knowledge I gained.

Well, I started a new one in October 2021 with a Pasture raised Berkshire leg from my local butcher. I got a deal, but still paid almost as much as the whole Hampshire pig. This one, after having done a deep dive on Culatello and understanding the parameters at each stage in production, I cased this one in hog bladder. Hog Bladder transfers moisture easier than collagen sheet, but it will also case harden easier. I noticed after 2 weeks hanging in my chamber that the bladder was hard... not supple- even though I have been running my chamber 83-85%RH. The cooling cycle is still pulling too much humidity off the surface. It is drying to fast. So I restricted both the intake and return vents on the evaporator fan. That slowed the airflow down and helped some, but not enough. If I did not do something soon, I would lose the piece from case hardening and eventual spoilage.Then it hit me....EURIKA!

I was about to fall asleep one night and the idea hit me like a lightning bolt.."Make a cover with an inverted bucket!" I sat straight up in bed and made a crude drawing while the idea was fresh in my mind...yep, it ought to work!

So, what I did was buy a 10qt. paint mixing bucket from Lowe's for $4.88. I drilled (1) 3/8" hole in the center of the bottom of the bucket. Then (8) 3/8" holes along the bottom edge of the bucket drilling from the sides. Then I inverted the bucket and slid the culatello hanging string through the hole in the bottom of the bucket. Boom. Done. Then-and this is critical....I hung the culatello so that the bottom was 4-5" above my humidifier with the flow from the humidifier nozzle angled on the bottom of the Culatello.












When the compressor kicks on and starts dropping the RH% in the chamber, the humidity controller kicks the humidifier on. The cover catches the humidity so it does not get sucked over the evaporator coil by the evaporator fan. Water vapor is lighter than air....so it rises and creates a high RH% micro climate around the culatello WHILE THE TEMP. IS DROPPING! Just like the fog on the Po river!!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!! I took my spare Inkbird RH controller and jimmied a way to hang it inside the cover to monitor the RH%. When the compressor kicks on, the RH% drops to 82-83%RH then rebounds up to 94-95% as the compressor shuts off. It stays high as the humidity spills over into the main chamber and rises to increase the RH% in the main chamber until the RH% controller shuts off. Over the next 20-30 minutes, the RH% slowly drops to 83-84% in the cover. RH is at it's lowest when the temp. in the chamber is at it's highest, so the micro-climate in the cover behaves opposite of the main chamber, rising with a decrease in temperature as the compressor is running and never going below 81%RH.

I have had it installed for 10 days now. The Culatello surface is supple again. The meat area has softened and the firmness over the fatless area has deepened becoming more even instead of concentrated near the surface. After an initial slowing of moisture loss, the moisture loss has increased. Case hardening is in the process of being reversed, the Culatello is now drying evenly. And here is the best part....THE MOLD IS GOING CRAZY! Even on the fat surfaces....spreading quickly... and that is one of the secrets of good Culatello...mold growth from the fog. The smell is incredible! All that mold will release enzymes into the Culatello which will transform it from meat to salumi.





I attached a string to the RH sensor (pictured above). Drilled a small hole in the bucket at the top, pass the string through and pop the string over a small screw in the top of the cover. This makes removing and replacing the sensor easy.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2022)

Very slow whisper of air flow over the Culatello....high RH% fog....a micro climate just like a cellar. The water vapor pulls chamber air into the bottom of the cover as it rises and exits the cover through the 8 holes.

I can dry salami and other salumi in the chamber under normal parameters while the micro-climate around the Culatello is optimum for development and drying.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2022)

Oh- I did end up having to buy a second bucket which you can see in the pics. I had to lengthen the cover by about 3.5" to cover the bottom better and also allow me to raise the Culatello about 1" to prevent condensation on the bottom from the humidifier.

*edit:
I used zipties to attach the buckets together. I drilled two holes per ziptie...8 zipties around the circumference.


----------



## Cajuneric (Feb 19, 2022)

very clever hack!!!  I can't wait to see what it will look like when it's finished!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Absolutely genius Keith!! You have taken curing meats to a whole new level. You mentioned a trade???   

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 19, 2022)

When I read your posts on curing I feel the same as I did at my first astronomy lecture. Very lost and listening to a foreign language! I don’t even own a telescope and you’re operating the Hubble!  I don’t understand it, but I know it’s awesome!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm with 

 bauchjw
  ...I just came for the pics! But very interesting for sure!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2022)

Cajuneric said:


> very clever hack!!!  I can't wait to see what it will look like when it's finished!!!


Thanks Eric! It seems to be working. I will definitely post an update!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely genius Keith!! You have taken curing meats to a whole new level. You mentioned a trade???
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! I have my moments when great ideas hit me. I am surely glad this seems to be working. I can't tell you how many people are lined up wanting to sample the culatelli when they are done. Time is my friend on this endeavor that's for sure!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> When I read your posts on curing I feel the same as I did at my first astronomy lecture. Very lost and listening to a foreign language! I don’t even own a telescope and you’re operating the Hubble!  I don’t understand it, but I know it’s awesome!





Brokenhandle said:


> I'm with
> 
> bauchjw
> ...I just came for the pics! But very interesting for sure!
> ...


The name of the game when it comes to salumi is even drying. You have to manipulate the parameters of airflow, temperature, and relative humidity to achieve that.

Higher airflow speeds drying.
Higher temp. speeds diffusion of moisture from the center to the outside, and speeds surface evaporation.
Higher relative humidity slows drying.

Ths opposite is also true. So to slow drying, I needed to slow air speed and raise RH%. This is what the cover achieves. Since I have other stuff hanging, lowering the temp. would affect them as well. So I left the temp. where it was.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> The name of the game when it comes to salumi is even drying. You have to manipulate the parameters of airflow, temperature, and relative humidity to achieve that.
> 
> Higher airflow speeds drying.
> Higher temp. speeds diffusion of moisture from the center to the outside, and speeds surface evaporation.
> ...


How do you know when it's time to add more plutonium to the flux capacitor? Asking for a friend


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> How do you know when it's time to add more plutonium to the flux capacitor? Asking for a friend


No clue Jake.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> No clue Jake.


Lol sorry this was supposed to go on another thread #beer


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

The Cover has slowed moisture loss from the Culatello down to 0.1-0.12% per day from 0.25-0.27% per day; so it is drying about 50% slower...which is where it needs to be to keep from case hardening. It is right at 19% weight loss. Started in Chamber Dec. 1st. so a little over 2.5 months. When this Culatello reaches 32% weight loss, I will transfer to my new drying/fermentation chamber and slowly raise the temp. to 58-63*F and slowly lower the RH% to 72% to try and duplicate the cellar conditions in summertime in Zibello, Italy. This will intensify the breakdown of proteins and fats, deepening the flavor profile. After about 2 months, I will slowly lower the temp. back down and raise the RH% again, then transfer back the the maturing chamber.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

Sausage maker has their biggest curing chamber on sale right now $600 off. ONLY $3800. Amazing what you do with your homemade setup


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Sausage maker has their biggest curing chamber on sale right now $600 off. ONLY $3800. Amazing what you do with your homemade setup


I only have about $1k in my set up...and that includes everything. When I rebuild the 42cu.ft. stainless steel double door freezer into a curing chamber, the estimated cost will be $2-3K. Comparable units are 10k+ so....I'll come out ahead, and the refrigeration system will be brand new. That is my goal.....the 42cu.ft. chamber up and running......eventually.....

I'm hoping to find an HVAC guy that is willing to do this as a side job. I've got inquiries out through friends and family. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

If ya wanna learn Jake....this is a great read...
https://tasteofartisan.com/meat-curing-chamber/


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

For what I could understand was definitely interesting. Could see how much better his product got after he figured out his chamber. Seems simple enough to build. I'm sure you can make it as complicated as you want. Just pulled the trigger on marianskis fermented sausage and meat smoking and smoke house books


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

That yellow book on fermented sausages will give you the big picture and break it down really as simply as possible. Best book I have read to date as someone getting started.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

And went right back to Amazon and added home production of quality meats and sausages. I see those 3 books referenced alot so might as well


----------



## checkdude (Feb 20, 2022)

Absolutely mind blowing!  Way way beyond my ability. I was going to say mabey in time but it's getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Absolutely mind blowing!  Way way beyond my ability. I was going to say mabey in time but it's getting shorter and shorter.


I have been wanting to do advanced Charcuterie for over 20 years...I just felt intimidated by the process and did not know about starter cultures for salami. With the plug and play units available nowadays, and all the good sources of information available on how to proceed properly and safely, it is much easier to get into it today as compared to 20 years ago. 
This project-drying a large diameter whole cut- is the pennacle of my adventure into salumi....and I want it to taste exceptional. Thus the deep dives I have been doing into the production. If you watch any of Massimo Spigaroli's youtube videos, the culatello hanging in his cellar are very close together. This is to keep the relative humidity high during the drier summers. The average summertime RH% there in Polesine, Italy is 72%. The cellar is probably 5-10% higher. In the winter, with the fog, it is 82-95%....just like my cover.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2022)

Checked the Culatello and weighed it. right on track with another 0.11% weight loss, down to 19.01% as of today. And the pungent smell of ammonia along with the sweet smell of Culatello is emanating from the Cover.....YES! The fatless meat side is even more supple and pliable, and the piece is firmer deeper to the center. It is working!!!! The surface culture I applied created some lactic acid on the surface of the meat using the sugars in the wine and the minute amount of dextrose I added. This culture has bioprotective qualities as well as flavor forming bacteria. The mold is eating some of the lactic acid and using it to create the enzymes (and the ammonia as a waste product).....I can not lie-I was a little down today, but now I'm excited! I can not wait to taste this one but it has a long way to go yet!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> For what I could understand was definitely interesting. Could see how much better his product got after he figured out his chamber. Seems simple enough to build. I'm sure you can make it as complicated as you want. Just pulled the trigger on marianskis fermented sausage and meat smoking and smoke house books


The thing about home made maturing chambers is that they are not perfect. It is a balancing act between airflow, temp. and RH% in such a small space to make it work. Frost Free home made chambers tend towards too much airflow and case hardening can be an issue especially on large whole muscle pieces. I posted this thread as a work around dealing with the known issues.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2022)

So, it has been 1 month since I started using this Culatello cover and it is working great! I needed to increase the RH% around the piece, and decrease the airflow-this cover does both. I have been fine tuning it. I have covered up 4 of the vent holes near the top in the inverted bucket. This has slowed airflow through the cover even more. I think I have it pretty well balanced now as the piece is losing about 5 grams a day yet the casing is staying hydrated. 5 grams does not sound like much, but it is 0.6% per week at that rate; 2.08% in one month. I'm looking at hopefully achieving 30% or more drying by June/July....and if that happens. the drying will be right on schedule.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sams sells a fridge with no fans in it, thermostat is all, $230 or less, if I was wanting to make a chamber that is what I would buy , pretty simple to buy the controls and not have to fight the airflow of the unit, add fans and whatnot lol . fun watching stuff mold over knowing 1 day you can eat it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Sams sells a fridge with no fans in it, thermostat is all, $230 or less, if I was wanting to make a chamber that is what I would buy , pretty simple to buy the controls and not have to fight the airflow of the unit, add fans and whatnot lol . fun watching stuff mold over knowing 1 day you can eat it.


How big is it? How many cubic feet? No fan = not frost free.  Non frost free units are ok for the intensive drying phase, but have a very wide range in RH%, and hard to control for a maturing chamber. Hard to pull the humidity down in them with a full chamber.
The issue with the Culatello is I have other stuff in my chamber so if I adjust the settings to fit the Culatello I affect the drying of all the other stuff in my chamber. Optimum for the Culatello at this point is around 88-90%RH, and 0.02m/s airflow..which is about 3/4" inch per second. Which if you tried to adjust a chamber to those conditions, you risk bad mold in the chamber...see cajuneric's youtube video on this:


Not to mention-if I tried to dry my salamis in those conditions, they would end up just like the one Eric shows in the video....because RH% is too high...and airflow too slow.

The cover is a way to contain the high RH% and slow airflow around where it is needed-the Culatello- without sacrificing the other products in my chamber or running the risk of a bad mold bloom in my chamber. I check the Culatello and the cover daily for bad mold. If it happens, I will address it. But so far, nothing but noble white mold and beneficial yeast....which is good....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2022)

This is how I calibrate my controllers:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/calibrating-humidity-controller-the-easy-way.313764/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 26, 2022)

So an update on the Culatello since I started using the cover...

I added the cover on 08/02/22 and the weight loss was at 18.08%. Today, the Culatello is at 21.90% weight loss; so almost 4% in about 1.5 months. The piece is firmer deeper into the meat than the first Culatello I did. It is drying very evenly. Slightly softer under the fat, but that is to be expected. But nowhere near as soft as the first one I started drying. The piece initial weight was 5,845g and it is losing 5-6g. per day. I am happy with the way this is working. Mold coverage is good. And I have finocchiona hanging to dry; I used a starter culture with D. Hanesnii yeast. I have it growing on the Culatello now too. Awesome! Still have a LONG ways to go though!! Hope to hit 30-35% by July...it will be right on schedule.


----------

